# Scared everything



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

My 16 month havanese CoCo is afread of walking around my house she put on her brakes and have to force her to go any farther I tried going different ways nothing helps she is also very sound sensitive and afraid of all animals and it's not that we keep her sheltered we are constantly exposing her to some neighbors dogs we live in Staten Island which has a lot of cars,train,birds 
Please give us some suggestions


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this something new? Did she get frightened by someone/thing?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Are her bangs cut, or hair put up, so the hair is not in front of her eyes?


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

Her eyes are not covered and there's nothing new we had a real mad winter and Coco was restricted to a deck which she could go on when the weather got better we walk her more and that was the start of all these fears sounds animals if she sees dogs other than my neighbors dogs she starts to go to them then runs away


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

*still scared*

:frusty:Her eyes are not covered and there's nothing new we had a real mad winter and Coco was restricted to a deck which she could go on when the weather got better we walk her more and that was the start of all these fears sounds animals if she sees dogs other than my neighbors dogs she starts to go to them then runs away


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Coco, I know it must be frustrating to you. Timmy is a pretty fearful pup too. I wouldn't force her into anything and make everything positive. Treat, treat treat. If you go out take baby steps and give her treats. If she sees something frightening comfort her by saying "It's okay" not in a coddling way and give her a treat. She will hopefully learn that you have her back and you won't let anything happen. If you can see something scary before she does, like a dog, start treating her before she sees it. If treats don't help go back inside and try again later. Remember.... baby steps.


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

*fearfull*

that's good advice I'm already trying to do it slowly


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Perhaps you should enroll her in a dog class or find a small dog playgroup. Bring her out of winter hibernation.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You may want to do a couple of private lessons if she is extremely shy. Most trainers have a dog who is gentle and nonthreatening that they use for those lessons.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess the one thing I can suggest from personal experience is to be careful you are not giving her any cues - that "uh oh, this will upset her" tiny bit of angst will be sure to make her worry. My Hav is always on the look out for cues from me and it took a while for me to make myself stop even thinking "oh no an enormous doberman-wonder if he's nice" because Lucky would sense it and jump into my arms. Good luck with this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is all good advice, but I would add one more thing to check if this is new behavior. I'd ask the vet for a Lyme titer, even if you've never seen a tick on her. Deer ticks are VERY small, and often missed, even on humans with no hair. Behavior changes in dogs and horses is a common symptom. It might have nothing to do with Lyme, so don't get too worried, but I'd rule it out. The longer Lyme goes untreated, the more possibility that there can be long-term damage.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Can I suggest having a look at the thread "Balance and confidence" in the Training Tips and Advice section of this forum; I've had issues with Cuba and confidence, and teaching her to use wobble cushions has honestly transformed her. There's a youtube film posted on that thread, and an article, both of which have really done wonders for her, by teaching me the value of this activity, and I would so recommend your having a glance at them, wsavio. Keep us posted, if you do try this technique. Cuba, as you will read in the thread, wouldn't put a paw on the wobble cushion to start with and can now balance on it brilliantly. You don't need to spend huge amounts of money on particular equipment, you can get a board and put a cut-in-half ball under it, glued on, and achieve similar success; other surfaces that are alien, such as bubble wrap, scrunched up paper, gravel, egg boxes...all of them teach your dog to be brave. Just do it really slowly, don't force anything and reward like crazy when they make the tiniest move towards trying any new thing.


----------

